# What is the deal with different bullet diameters for the .44



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Ok,

So I am shopping for some lead bullets for some plinking loads for my model 29 Smith. I noticed that some vendors have them available in 0.429, 0.430, and 0.431 inches. I have always used whatever size they came in for jacketed bullets. Although I have noticed that some were 0.429 and others 0.430.

What is the difference? Does it really matter?

Robert


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Good morning,

Say, to help find the best accuracy for your pistol, it is best to find out
what the diameter of the cylinder holes (the end where the bullet exits)
and the diameter of the grooves of the barrel.

It can be done two ways, slugging the barrel with a very soft forming
lead through the it. The other way is to just take a dail calipers,
and measure the cylinder holes at the ends and barrel end (muzzle).

The bullet you pick should be .001 ( 1 thousandths ) over the measurements you find.

That has worked very good for me in both my 44 Mag and 44 Spl.

I was able to find two accurate loads for those guns.

Good luck and good shooting


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks Norseman,

I figured that was the case when I saw the slugging kits online somewhere. Oh boy, yet another variable to consider for reloading.

Robert


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good Morning Robert,

I did it the lazy way, I just shot them and found that in jacketed bullets the .430 were slightly better, but in lead there was no comparison. The .430 are much better than .429 in lead. In my Super Redhawk, and other people who shoot Ruger that I have talked with agree that accuracy is the same for Ruger with either diameter, but all the S&W that I have owned and shot liked the .430. I am sure there is a difference from one gun to another, but it has been real consistent for me in the Smith and Wesson's.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Norseman pretty much hit it. Though slugging the barrel still may not tell the whole story. While .001 over bore is generally the desired size with cast lead bullets some guns may shoot better with .0005 or.002 over. You won't know until you try. Some guns will shoot them all the same as long as they are over bore size. You may however find that one size may lead the barrel more than another depending on bullet hardness, lube, base design and velocity. Aint this fun?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm certainly no expert, Robert, but I had marginal accuracy in my .44 mag shooting hard cast .429 swc's. At the suggestion of a friend, I polished the forcing cone, by hand, until it was slick and shiny. I then rubbed a good bit of Molybdenum into the forcing cone. This simple modification took my gun from 3-4" groups at 100 yards, to under 2" consistantly. I have not had the need to go farther, as I am a guy that tends to stick with something that works. With larger bullet diameters, I would be wary of increased leading. If you have an increase in accuracy, that might not be a bad trade off. Leading is pretty easy to deal with. Of course with jacketed bullets, that shouldn't be a problem. If you have accuracy problems after changing bullet diameter, you might consider having a gunsmith change the forcing cone angle on your revolver. I am unfamiliar with what angle might be the best for the Smith, but if you can find a knowledgeable shooter/gunsmith, he might be able to help with your quest. As you probably already know, there are lots of little accuracy tricks that can be done for revolvers. The two I mentioned are some of the most inexpensive and effective, in many cases.
Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks for the great replies gentlemen.

I ended up ordering 1000 240gr. SWCs from Powder Valley. There are .429 diameter. We will see how they shoot. Hopefully they shoot ok. I would hate to have a 1000 bullets that my Smith doesn't like.

Robert


----------

